# Ball Joint replacement for a 1995 200sx se-r



## edo747 (Jan 14, 2004)

Can I replace the ball joint on the driver's side of my 1995 200sx se-r without replacing the whole control arm? If so...can anybody give some hints? Thanks!!!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm gonna guess yes. I replaced the ball joints on my 90 Sentra, which is a B12 chassis. Just remove the transverse link, press out the old joint, and press in a new joint. probably a $15 DIY job or $35 to have a mechanic press a ball joint into place.


----------

